

Google Outage  - arunagarwal
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status&ts=1366204363099

======
jeffehobbs
For a second, thanks to that headline, I thought this was a new service from
Google (and frankly, I was excited for it).

~~~
anigbrowl
'Helps you spend more time away from the computer, doing the things you really
care about!'

Sign me up :)

~~~
lucb1e
You probably just spoiled Google's April fools for next year.

~~~
lucb1e
I assume the downvote means "fuck you now you really spoiled it". Thanks
google employee ;)

If not, please comment what's wrong, then I might be able to post better
comments in the future.

------
cobrien
It's oddly amusing that a similar outage occurred exactly one year ago, 17
April 2012: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/17/2954949/gmail-outage-
april...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/17/2954949/gmail-outage-april-2012)

------
kristaps
> Google Documents service has already been restored for some users, and we
> expect a resolution for all users in the near future. Please note this time
> frame is an estimate and may change.

So many words for "we're still working on it."

------
brokentone
My hosting provider had some serious connection issues moments ago, and I'm
seeing some major latency and packet loss at L3:
<http://internethealthreport.com/>

Anyone have any insight?

------
shrikant
Well that's an unfortunate coincidence. They only just sent out this email a
couple of days back: <http://i.imgur.com/yZOdKTb.png>

~~~
shawabawa3
To be fair, they only quoted 3 9's and I doubt they'll lose that because of
this

~~~
wahsd
uptime percentages are a useless measure

~~~
bdg
It depends. You can look back at a year and say "We had 100% uptime". You can
also make an assurance that you have %90 uptime, %99, 99.9, or even %99.99 and
beyond which all actually carry a meaning about load balancing, fall over, and
redundancy.

------
philbarr
You gotta feel bad for that intern that tripped over a server cable.

~~~
dspeyer
Google is better designed than that. No single cable failure could cause a
user-facing outage of more than a few minutes.

~~~
rgbrenner
I hope not.. If it takes more than a couple of minutes for you to figure out
how to plug in a cable, I would wonder why google let you in the building

~~~
dspeyer
If it's a main multimegawatt power cable, it could take a while to plug back
in (first the charred corpse needs to be removed). But it doesn't take long to
redirect all traffic to another datacenter.

------
de_dave
Both apps- and non-apps working fine here in the UK.

From the status page: "This issue is affecting less than 0.007% of the Google
Mail user base"

~~~
whafro
Maybe that's true in the usual way we'd understand that percentage (the
percentage of total users subject to this particular issue). But based on the
fact that all seven of my Google accounts were inaccessible via IMAP, I'm
wondering if they only had 0.007% of users fail in their attempt to access the
service during that window, while many other potentially-affected users were
simply blissfully ignorant of the issue.

------
sp8
The UK University I work at is experiencing problems with IMAP connections and
intermittent problems with Google Drive. I believe other UK Universities are
also experiencing similar problems.

Web access to the same services seems OK though.

------
arunagarwal
Drive and Docs are down now!

------
robflynn
Of my 10 google apps for domain accounts, 9 were down. They seem to have all
trickled back online over the past 30 minutes.

Looks like things are coming back online gradually.

------
lucb1e
I was expecting a blogpost about it with explanation like Cloudflare always
has. But no, Google's not like that I guess.

------
arunagarwal
Experiencing problems with IMAP connections!

------
Laremere
My university google accounts were down earlier. They're back now though.

------
AndrewDucker
Google Groups also failing.

~~~
anigbrowl
Something something rimshot.

Ironically, Google Reader has been fine.

------
CodeCube
heh, as I was first scanning the HN homepage, I read this as "Google Outrage"
and immediately thought it was talking about something like the scroogled
campaign.

